# Legality of snuff in Dubai....



## r_showell (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi Guys

Slightly odd question maybe but do any of you know what the legal situation is regarding dry, nasal snuff in Dubai (i.e. mentholated tobacco that perhaps your granddad used to snort).

I know that chewing tobacco/wet snuff is sold in stores but I've never seen the dry, nasal stuff.

I ask, as I have a friend coming to visit and he is partial to it and wants to know if its ok for him to bring it into the country.

Logic tells me it should be fine as its just tobacco but logic doesn't always seem to apply over here!

Any help appreciated.

Thanks

Rich


----------

